# My 86 5000CDQ



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

Pretty much O.E as of now.. except for the 1.95 Bar Chip Upgrade and 1.9 Wastegate Spring. Lots to come though


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

Wow.. we need to get some action in this fourm !!


----------



## Michael Bee (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (VdubFeind)*

1.9 bar from a 10v?







Wow.... did you dyno that sedan? I wonder what hp you have there. 

_Quote, originally posted by *VdubFeind* »_Wow.. we need to get some action in this fourm !!

I agree... 
My 20v wagon with chip, exhaust, and other 2B goodies with 1.9 bar and 21lbs of boost.


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

WOW ! That is a Sweet Avant ! Any more photos ?? 
Havn't dyno'd it yet. Gonna do a couple more mods before i spend the cash


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

*My Avant*

Here's my baby...stock for now, and happy with it.


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

Man where do you guys find AVants ! There are next to none up here in Canada


----------



## MileZ (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (VdubFeind)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VdubFeind* »_Man where do you guys find AVants ! There are next to none up here in Canada

Audifans.com is probably the best place to find them. You'll certainly have to drive, though, unless you really luck out.


----------



## VdubFeind (Dec 9, 2002)

I would drive anywhere for a good 5cylinder quattro


----------

